# grouse mount



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi everyone ,I am a carver and I did a grouse and a spruce grouse but have nothing to paint them by,anyone have either or both mounts that I could use ,I live in eastpointe


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

hope this helps


----------



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

hay,thanks slabstar,what a cool mount, this should help, I also found a book on painting a grouse


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

Why not just google the birds and get a ton of reference photos. 

From my DROID dammit!


----------

